# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Hart overslagen

## anne6680

Ik heb sinds een paar maanden last van hart overslagen. Het gevoel of je hart even stilstaat en dan een harde slag en daarna klopt ie weer rustig verder. Het is net een beetje het gevoel of je een electrische schok krijgt.
Wie herkent dit en wat kan ik er aan doen?? Verder voel ik me gezond en heb een goede (ietwat lage) bloeddruk.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Anne,

Ben je hier al mee naar de HA geweest? Op het moment dat je dat hebt, heb je dan last van stress of denk je aan een bepaald iets of is het iets wat er op elk willekeurig moment is? Stertke!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## anne6680

Hoi Luuss,

Ik ben er al mee naar de HA geweest ja, zou betablokkers krijgen maar ik geef borstvoeding en dat mag niet samen omdat het in de melk overgaat.
Heb het ook niet even frequent, soms bijna geen last en dan weer een paar dagen heel erg. Ben vorige week naar osteopaat geweest, toen paar dagen geen last gehad maar sinds maandag is het weer raak.....
Denk wel dat het ook met stress te maken heeft (verjaardag deze week) maar soms heb ik het erg druk en dan totaal geen last. Eigenlijk kan ik er geen pijl op trekken. Je raakt er zo onzeker van hé en bang....

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoi Anne,

Kunnen ze niet een ander medicijn ofzo voorschrijven wat niet in de moedermelk overgaat?
Gaan ze nog verdere onderzoeken doen? Wat vervelend dat je er geen peil op kan trekken en daardoor angstig en onzeker wordt  :Frown:  
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Annemieke13

Anne,

hier een sterke lotgenoot!
Ik neem aan dat je nog niet zo lang geleden bevallen bent.
Heb je de overslagen na je bevalling gekregen?
Ik alleszins wel. En nu 5 maanden verder, zijn ze verergerd. Ben volledig door de molen gehaald van tests en ze zijn onschuldig.
Maar tot dusver ok, maar psychisch alles behalve.
Ik ben bereid om alles te proberen, maar tot nu toe nog niets gevonden wat helpt.
Moest jij enige tips hebben, laat het me dan aub weten.
Gek word ik er echt van!!!!

Groetjes

----------


## anne6680

Hoi Annemieke,

Ik ben in januari bevallen en heb de overslagen sinds mei. Mijn bloed was goed (is voor schildklier en suiker enzo geprikt)
Heb jij ook zo het gevoel dat je dan een stroomstoot krijgt (door je hart? Vind het zo'n eng gevoel  :Frown: 
Ik heb nu 5 kinderen en je snapt wel dat dat druk is. Daarom ben ik bang dat het door teveel stress komt maar ja wat moet je daar aan doen? Ik moet toch voor mn kids en huishouden zorgen en dat is gewoon veel werk waardoor je altijd loopt te haasten. En voor mn gevoel blijft het overal een bende dus dat geeft niet echt rust in je hoofd. Volgens omstanders ben ik te perfectionistisch, alleen krijg ik het nooit voor elkaar dat het perfect is  :Frown:

----------


## Annemieke13

Hey Anne,

ik ben in maart bevallen, en de overslagen zijn eigenlijk vlak erna begonnen, en zelfs 1x toen ik een maand of 5 zwanger was. Bij mij is het de eerste.
Ik ben geen perfectionist, en ik woon bij mijn schoonouders, dus ik heb geen druk leven en toch last.
Ja idd, de ene keer lijkt het een stroomstoot, en de andere keer of het hapert en niet wil. Allemaal heel eng.
Alle onderzoeken hebben uitgewezen dat het niets is... helemaal onschuldig. Maarja, ondertussen blijf je er maar mee zitten he.
Heb ondervonden dat het bij mij rond de eisprong en de menstruatie veel erger is, dus toch hormonaal he.
Vrees dat ik er mee moet leren leven, maar hoe doe je zoiets....

Als je tips moest hebben, laat het mij aub weten.

Veel sterkte, en elke avond een half uurtje ontspannen(echt ontspannen, niet enkel in de zetel kruipen, maar boek lezen, mediteren, ...) doet wonderen.

Grtz

----------


## zirus

Mijn vrouw had die ervaringen ook. Hartslag(en) overslaan, bijna doodgaan ervaring. Direkt naar het ziekenhuis, niets te vinden. Hield me toch bezig tot ik een keer iets gelezen had over het hart. 
In het hart zit een plek waar energie in de vorm van cholesterol zit opgeslagen. Door ons vetarme eten raakt deze energiereserve op. Als gevolg daarvan kan het hart bij bepaalde omstandigheden een tekort aan energie krijgen op bepaalde momenten en heeft niet genoeg energie om een volwaardige slag of slagen te krijgen. Om de energie weer aan te vullen is een hoger gezond cholesterolgehalte in het bloed nodig. Dan wordt de reserve in het hart weer aangevuld. Dit aanvullen wordt veilig bereikt door gezond cholesterol en vetzuren te eten. Dit zijn o.a. roomboter, kokosolie, olijfolie en levertraan. Ook elke dag twee eieren, verse, rauwe en gekookte groenten dragen bij aan het op peil brengen van je energielevel. Dit heeft overigens ook een positief effect op alle organen als lever, nieren, gal en blaas. 
Wil je je darmstelsel op orde hebben en houden dan is het algemene probioticum kefir (yoghurtplantje) een ideaal middel. Goed voor sterke botten en spieren. Goed voor het bloed. Goed voor het hele lichaam. Makersdiet.nl zegt meer hierover. Op jullie gezondheid.
Onlangs las ik op internet iets over de drank komboecha. Een aanrader.

----------


## anne6680

Bedankt Zirus!!! Had idd wel het idee dat het met energie te maken had maar niet op deze manier. OP het moment gaat het heel goed met me, heb er weinig last van. Kinderen zitten nu ook weer op school dus alles gaat weer wat rustiger. Ga regelmatig fietsen (eerst veel last van overslagen tijdens fietsen maar nu ook veel minder) en lopen. Meer ontspanning werkt voor mij erg goed.

Ik ga zeker wat met je tip doen!!!

----------

